

Rate my startup: GroupFlier.com - geoffc

GroupFlier.com is a super simple group email hub. The goal is to make it trivially simple to setup a group email address for a family, sports team, community group etc.<p>The initial iteration competes with google/yahoo groups. The hope is that it is easier and faster to use. If it gains traction we would add a freemium option for archiving, searching, branding, moderation etc.<p>Try it out at www.groupflier.com and let me know what you think. Thanks!
======
omrani
I'd have the information in about us displayed as standard and perhaps mention
your stance on user data privacy \- do you re-sell email addresses, \- can
other group members see the email addresses etc \- what happens if a group
member wants out of the list

~~~
geoffc
Thanks we will add that. In answer to your questions.

No we don't re-sell or do anything with the email addresses.

As a group member you can see a list of the other members and remove yourself
from the group.

